# MAC Foundations for Photography



## laceface (Oct 29, 2009)

So I'm looking at getting a line of MAC foundations for my kit. I've heard MAC Face & Body is the best for photography. However, I have also heard this is very sheer. I want something high coverage (because lets face it, even models don't have perfect skin) with no spf. Is MAC Face & Body buildable? Or should I lean more towards their cream foundations. Any advice would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## whiplashes (Oct 29, 2009)

I love Mac F&B! If you conceal properly, I find it's buildable and not cakey looking.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha, I've actually been doing research on this exact topic... except not exclusive to MAC foundations. There's a thread about foundation on bridal photography which might be useful:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/b...ography-51649/

I hear mixed reviews about MAC foundations for photography, but seems like most people suggest Studio Fix Stick Foundation if you really want MAC.

Generally, you want to avoid anything with SPF or titanium dioxide in it because these reflect light, which results in pale and washed out faces in pictures, especially flash photography.

Some other suggestions were MUFE Face and Body or MUFE HD.

Another thing I've been reading a lot about makeup for photography is powder, powder, powder!


----------



## User38 (Oct 30, 2009)

Almond_Eyed said:


> Haha, I've actually been doing research on this exact topic... except not exclusive to MAC foundations. There's a thread about foundation on bridal photography which might be useful:
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/b...ography-51649/
> 
> ...


----------



## beby24 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have been playing with Graftobian.  I like them...and they come in palettes
Graftobian Hi-Def Glamour Creme Super Palette, Graftobian Beauty The Paint and Powder Store


----------



## laceface (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   err that thread was from 20006. A lot has changed in foundations and their formulation..... mainly technology. Especially HD products, gel forumulations, etc. In 2009, I think the best for photos are the HD products and some of the transfer resistant foundations with no spf. MAC foundations are, imo, not good for photography. Sorry to the all the MAC lovers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. The best powders for photography are the HD powders and also the traditional powders which take away shine (Kryolan is the best!).  
 
HeyGreyness, have you tried RCMA's Shinto palette? Have you tried any of RCMA's products?


----------



## LRMakeup (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi!
I'm going to agree with HerGreyness and say that I really do not prefer MAC foundations for photography. Face and Body is my favorite but I find it goes bad quite quickly and there is so much in the bottle that gets wasted. 

My favorite foundations for photography right now  (I am always experimenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) are Cinema Secrets, RCMA and MUFE HD foundations. I have also heard really good things about Graftobian.

HTH!


----------



## User38 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_HeyGreyness, have you tried RCMA's Shinto palette? Have you tried any of RCMA's products?_

 

yep.. I have tried and in fact have RCMA products and Graftobian, as well as Cinema Secrets palettes. They are excellent for photography and I would very much recommend them.  I was addressing the outdated link referring to MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 30, 2009)

I was wondering this too.. I've heard that MUFE F&B is really good for photos. I've been told that it can be used in an airbrush gun as well, whereas MAC F&B tends to clog the gun.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 30, 2009)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed*
> 
> ...


----------



## LRMakeup (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_I was wondering this too.. I've heard that MUFE F&B is really good for photos. I've been told that it can be used in an airbrush gun as well, whereas MAC F&B tends to clog the gun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
To use both MAC and MUFE's face and body foundations through an airbrush, you should usually dilute it first. Since they are both water based, I dilute with water. I have tried using both of these foundations through an airbrush and I prefer the hand application a lot more. Diluting it kind of compromises the longevity and makes it much more sheer. 

However, 99% of the time I prefer hand application so maybe Im just biased


----------



## beby24 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_HeyGreyness, have you tried RCMA's Shinto palette? Have you tried any of RCMA's products?_

 

RCMA is good too but I really dont use it, however its great for photography, just a little harder to mix, I am getting used to the cremier ones like CS and graftobian that the RCMA just doesn't get that much use.


----------



## beby24 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Whore* 

 
_Hi!
I'm going to agree with HerGreyness and say that I really do not prefer MAC foundations for photography. Face and Body is my favorite but I find it goes bad quite quickly and there is so much in the bottle that gets wasted. 

My favorite foundations for photography right now (I am always experimenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) are Cinema Secrets, RCMA and MUFE HD foundations. I have also heard really good things about Graftobian.

HTH!_

 

You can transfer your F&B to smaller bottles and refrigerate the rest so they don't go bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I learned that a little too late.


----------

